# Pro Hormones



## Beefcake (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone using an new prohormones on the market today?  I used beastrol before and got a great pump and extra energy.  Would be a nice pick me up with a test base of course.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2014)

I tried one called Sustabol. Mostly cause it was free. Not too bloaty but made me a greaseball. Strength was almost comparable to dbol. Gym aggression was great. I think I have some left actually. Might do it again for fun.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 17, 2014)

they are out there.  Lots.  what are you looking for??


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 17, 2014)

honestly I would stay away from all PH's(my opinion), i wish they would take this crap off the shelves.  I would recommend just sticking with good ol' fashioned, tried and true gear.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone try the liquid halo?  I found some that I bought before, but it seemed to make me irritable so I stopped taking it.  Tasted like crap too.


----------



## Rojo71 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had Methyl-S and it was awesome. No side affects, muscle gain, vascular and leaned up. Now I can't get it and I'm in Australia too, so we had to grab it while it was still legal to come in. Don't know what else to take now to do the same thing.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 10, 2015)

This was posted in May of 2012 ROJO.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 10, 2015)

Superdrol was the only one I ever had much luck with.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> Superdrol was the only one I ever had much luck with.



some sources will have it on their lists now days.  

e bay and other sites along those lines will still have stuff like that on there.  They are not for sale retail......or at least legally.


----------



## lightweight (Mar 11, 2015)

I recently took DMZ 3.0 stack. Worked well, only side for me was back pumps around week 3. But nothing you couldn't work through.


----------

